
Allegations of deception dog Nikola’s lofty aims - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/79255885-c747-4d50-8d93-b68d0bd903ea
======
samizdis
>Interviews with more than a dozen business partners, investors, and former
and current employees paint a picture of a company whose lofty ambitions are
not matched by the state of its development, and whose founder will say almost
anything in the pursuit of his dream of “revolutionising transport”.

